# Meeting?



## Proudspirit (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi, Just thought i'd ask if anyone would like to meet up, ive just been to a hotel in blackpool, it was ?42 per night dinner bed and breakfast, they had evening entertainment, pool spa etc, kids club and just op the beach, about 20 mins walk to centre. 

Doesn't have to be blackpool, just thought it might be nice.. was thinking 22 or 23 Aug as kids are off school but im easy.. 

Thoughts please? Area, venue etc


Do we have to ask DUK before we arrange a meeting? 

Julie x


----------



## Steff (Aug 6, 2009)

well i cant do them dates i am away till 24th typical


----------



## Gasman1975 (Aug 6, 2009)

Me neither I'm afraid as I'm also away. Not with Steff I hasten to add lol


----------



## Steff (Aug 6, 2009)

Gasman1975 said:


> Me neither I'm afraid as I'm also away. Not with Steff I hasten to add lol



lier!


----------



## Proudspirit (Aug 6, 2009)

ok shall we go for late sept, will have to be a sat though 19 or 26th?

I thought there was something going on with you 2!


----------



## Gasman1975 (Aug 6, 2009)

steff09 said:


> lier!



Shhhhhh, you promised to keep it a secret lol


----------



## Steff (Aug 6, 2009)

pmsl@ proud and thoughts

yea i can only see work being an issue for me but with plenty notice i dont see why not


----------



## Steff (Aug 6, 2009)

Gasman1975 said:


> Shhhhhh, you promised to keep it a secret lol



sorry loose lips and all


----------



## Caroline (Aug 6, 2009)

It would be great to meet up, but I can't make those dates either as we have a lot on. Be great for our families too.

Any one got time to work out what areas we all live in? Then maybe we can think about national and local meetings.


----------



## Gasman1975 (Aug 6, 2009)

steff09 said:


> sorry loose lips and all



Oh well, its not as tho anyone on here will notice lol


----------



## Steff (Aug 6, 2009)

Caroline said:


> It would be great to meet up, but I can't make those dates either as we have a lot on. Be great for our families too.
> 
> Any one got time to work out what areas we all live in? Then maybe we can think about national and local meetings.



im sure some one will have a go LOL


----------



## Steff (Aug 6, 2009)

Gasman1975 said:


> Oh well, its not as tho anyone on here will notice lol



 your right there


----------



## Gasman1975 (Aug 6, 2009)

Proudspirit said:


> ok shall we go for late sept, will have to be a sat though 19 or 26th?
> 
> I thought there was something going on with you 2!



Sorry, can't make either of those as am away again on the 19th and seeing my 2 monsters on the 26th.

As for thoughts, I thought we were being discrete lol Just promise to keep it a secret lol


----------



## Gasman1975 (Aug 6, 2009)

steff09 said:


> your right there



Yeah, I think our secret is safe lol


----------



## Northerner (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi. It would be nice to meet up, but I guess you've already seen how difficult it can be to arrange! I could only afford to travel locally and I don't drive so it would need to be accessible by public transport.

I think it might be a good idea to try and arrange a more local meet and then people might be in a better position to judge whether they'd like to pull out all the stops and make a weekend of it. There are quite a few of us in Hampshire and surrounding counties, and I was toying with the idea of maybe a pub lunch to kick things off.


----------



## rossi_mac (Aug 6, 2009)

Did someone say pub lunch???????????????


----------



## katie (Aug 6, 2009)

ehem, bournemouth meet-up ftw


----------



## rossi_mac (Aug 6, 2009)

ftw?? 

Well I guess the sun is alway shining in sunny B! 

Or so we're led to believe!


----------



## Steff (Aug 6, 2009)

yes i was going to ask what is ftw or is it wtf backwards


----------



## katie (Aug 6, 2009)

yes it does rossi! (ok so it is miserable today...)

hehe it means For The Win!!


----------



## Steff (Aug 6, 2009)

katie said:


> yes it does rossi! (ok so it is miserable today...)
> 
> hehe it means For The Win!!



ah well close then lol


----------



## rossi_mac (Aug 6, 2009)

I thought it was for the women!?!


----------



## katie (Aug 6, 2009)

haha you can use it for that rossi


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi Julie...

Yeah I'm up for meeting everyone and there families etc....I think it would be great......I'm free anytime....I dont drive though..and on a limited budget...but could do with a break and meet all you lovely peeps......I'm up in cumbria...about 1 1/2 from Blackpool...

Heidi
xx


----------

